# Okay, which one of you trail builders did this?



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

GENIUS!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Who knew Picard did trail work?


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

That's pretty cool. Why's there a sign with a goose on it? 😂

But seriously, creative signage rocks!


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

noapathy said:


> That's pretty cool. Why's there a sign with a goose on it? 😂
> 
> But seriously, creative signage rocks!


haha, maybe there is a goose nearby who likes to attack trail users?


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

noapathy said:


> That's pretty cool. Why's there a sign with a goose on it? 😂
> 
> But seriously, creative signage rocks!


A hematoma on the head (generally caused by big bump from hitting something) is commonly referred to as a “goose egg”.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

maybe the person who made it had a difficult time distinguishing between a goose and a duck?


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Harold said:


> maybe the person who made it had a difficult time distinguishing between a goose and a duck?


My wife is from Japan. She often refers to geese as "duck-chans" even though I've told her multiple times they're not actually ducks. (adding "chan" is like "san" to someone's name but implies more affection/closeness)

She did not create Klurejr's sign. I asked. She was amused.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

If you duck enough, you're exposed to being goosed.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

noapathy said:


> My wife is from Japan. She often refers to geese as "duck-chans" even though I've told her multiple times they're not actually ducks. (adding "chan" is like "san" to someone's name but implies more affection/closeness)
> 
> She did not create Klurejr's sign. I asked. She was amused.


I'm going to put my bets on the sign graphics being mislabeled. the intent was for it to be a duck (ha ha pun), but the graphic was probably labeled as both a duck and a goose, or maybe incorrectly as a duck (even though it's clearly a goose). and the person who made the selection didn't notice.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Looking at it again, it looks a bit ambiguous. We need some test to determine if this is, indeed, a witch...errr...duck.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

noapathy said:


> Looking at it again, it looks a bit ambiguous. We need some test to determine if this is, indeed, a witch...errr...duck.


It's a fair cop.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Are there chicken signs on the go-arounds?


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

I fear that fowl play has occurred.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

chazpat said:


> Are there chicken signs on the go-arounds?


I forget exactly which trails, maybe Rupert in Squamish, that has rubber chickens trail markers.


----------



## Gman7 (Jul 11, 2008)

Klurejr said:


> GENIUS!
> 
> View attachment 1957490


That made my day, thank you!


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

noapathy said:


> Looking at it again, it looks a bit ambiguous. We need some test to determine if this is, indeed, a witch...errr...duck.


It is right there next to the shrubbery.


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

DGUSMC said:


> It is right there next to the shrubbery.


So if she weighs as much as a duck, she is made of wood.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## bpressnall (Aug 25, 2006)

When I rode by this, someone in front yelled, "Goose!", and I looked up to see- then I woke up in the hospitol.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

noapathy said:


> That's pretty cool. Why's there a sign with a goose on it? 😂


When you crouch down to go under it watch your 6:00. That's all I'm saying...


----------



## ridenfool (Mar 17, 2016)

Y'all really quack me up with this stuff ... 🤣


----------

